
Bill Gates: The Scam Behind Her Foundation - Khelouiati
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqzt6yAmdDE
======
onyva
BTW, it should be translated: "his" foundation. "Sa" refers to the foundation,
which is feminine in French.

------
onyva
From what I understand, the problem with gates and other philanthro-
capitalists is that they have the power to shift focus of organizations
(research and administration) from what’s actually needed, to their own
priorities.

Ie giving money to malaria which is not a priority rather than NCDs, which
are. The whole field then re-orientates itself, breaking apart public health
long term objectives and priorities.

The consequences are catastrophic and very frustrating.

Mind you that’s the same gates which held back the tech world for at least two
decades with his shity OS, so to protect Microsoft’s monopoly from open source
and Linux.

But the world is trained to admire rich people no matter how empty or
dangerous they are.

------
oriettaxx
any English translation?

